# King Edward funeral silk ribbon found in old book



## RCO (Nov 23, 2019)

found an old book at a small charity sale at the mall , interesting old book about southern Ontario , it was published in 1904 . 

in the back I noticed an odd bookmark and eventually realised it was a silk ribbon . 


second king Edward find of the year as earlier I found an old penny , this appears to have been made at the time of his funeral in 1910 . its around 5 inches long and 2 inches wide , fairly small 

says "  his late majesty , King Edward Vll , born nov 9 1841 , died may 6 1910 , his last words "  well it is all over , but I think I have done my duty "  funeral may 20 1910 . 

honestly not sure if its worth anything , definitely from 1910 , wouldn't of been made recently , suppose people collect items from the royal family , looked online and couldn't find anything similar but old silk ribbons seem to be pretty hard to come by based on how few were online.


----------

